# Millie & Flossy - female gerbils, Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

We currently have a pair of female gerbils looking for a home together.
Millie (approx 6 months old) came to us a while ago with 3 baby boys so when they were old enough they had to leave her and she was alone. Flossy (around a year old) came to us as a bereaved single girl who wanted to find a friend.
We had them living side by side for a few weeks, changing into each other's set-up daily to get used to the sight and smell of each other. When we finally put them together they started grooming each other instantly and they've been great friends since.
They're ready for adoption now. We're based in Thorneywood, Nottingham.
Email me if you'd like to be sent an adoption application [email protected]
There's more info, photos and set-up ideas on our website www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/gerbils


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Here are a few photos of Millie (taken before meeting Flossy, one pic includes one of her baby boys)


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Still waiting for a home!


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

They've now been adopted


----------

